

RIM Stock Falls Below Book Value as BlackBerry's U.S. Market Share Shrinks - zeratul
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-11-02/rim-stock-falls-below-book-value-as-blackberry-s-u-s-market-share-shrinks.html

======
spiralpolitik
If it goes any lower the question will become who buys RIM and melts it down
for scrap.

